#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook: A Guide to Thermal Power Plant

## pradeepselvarajan

Dear Friends ,



Can u please share this book,



By Swapan Basu, Ajay Debnath

Thanks in advance...See More: Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook: A Guide to Thermal Power Plant

----------


## pradeepselvarajan

guys please do upload this book if u have

----------


## pinkerton

I'm also expecting if anyone could share this great book. It really help me as a newbie in power plant to understand control process in Power Plant.

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot once more for your amazing posts

----------


## bassemkhaled

thanks a  lot  :Witless:

----------


## nutcha

Thank you

----------


## Dewi_L

Thanks a lot

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Excellent. Thank you for shared. :Triumphant:

----------


## shunwo

Thanks a lot!
but I wanna know the decryption key.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## adrian10tr

HI*
Can you upload again the pdf files? I really want this book:Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook
Thanks

----------


## rokan123

Could anyone please upload the file with decryption key?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nirbhay111

Could some one share this book.

See More: Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook: A Guide to Thermal Power Plant

----------


## daryll

pls post the link

----------


## racp12

File is no longer available.
Could anybody, please, reupload this valuable book?

----------


## abojorge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Thanks a lot

----------


## pecc

this link is already died. can you please re-upload it. thank you in advance

----------


## pradeepselvarajan

Can u plzzzz upload it once more the link is not valid.

Thanks in advance

----------


## lifeamvinod

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. lifeamvinod,
Please, provide the decryption key.

----------


## zhuxh

Excellent.

----------


## racp12

Mr. abojorge,
Thank you very much




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Durjoy Chakraborty

> Dear Friends ,
> 
> Can u please share this book,
> 
> 
> 
> By Swapan Basu, Ajay Debnath
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Please let me know your mail id. I will forward you.See More: Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook: A Guide to Thermal Power Plant

----------


## mick

Dear All,

new Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook: A Guide to Thermal Power Plant 2019

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you.

----------


## mick

Dear All,

new Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook: A Guide to Thermal Power Plant 2019

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you.

----------


## august8

> Dear All,
> 
> new Power Plant Instrumentation and Control Handbook: A Guide to Thermal Power Plant 2019
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!

----------

